# Buy new or upgrade



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

My son just got a Oculus system and now needs to update his gcu or buy new. Recommended GCU is a Nvidia GTX 1060 / AMD Radion RX480 or greater. His gaming machine has a i5 cpu, 8gb DDR and a 500gb SSD which meets the specs.. So can he get away with just buying a new card? How much better a gaming experience would it be with a new machine same specs. compared to the old?
Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Personally, I'd simply swap in a GTX 1060.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

What kind of games does your son play may I ask? Yes, putting in the GTX 1060 should surely give the computer performance a boost.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the make and model number of the PSU in the PC?

What type is the i5 CPU?


----------

